# Who has a skinless kindle (and likes it that way)?



## Robinelli (May 4, 2010)

I am curious, how many people like the solid white kindle face? I had a skin that came in the wrong colors. I used it anyway and tried to like it. But ultimately I couldn't and I took it off and trashed it. My kindle has been naked since then and I am debating on getting another skin. I don't mind the white. I think it's nice. I do like the "flare" of a skin though. Thoughts on what you like?


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

I keep my skinless K2 in a sleeve and read it nekkid (not me, it).  I have considered a skin, to have a little texture to hold onto, but then it wouldn't fit in my current sleeve.  So, I haven't done anything.

Elaine
Norman, OK


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I actually don't like skins, so my kindle is also "nekkid"


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

My son has a skin on his, but I don't. I didn't like the "feel" of the skin, so kept mine nakey.


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

Wow! I didn't think there'd be FIVE of us! 

My wife, SIL and daughter have their Kindles in DecalGirl skins, and I TRIED to like my K2 in a skin, but ended up preferring the "business look" of the "nekkid" Kindle. (My Mom has also kept her K1 skinless, preferring the "pure" look!) I also use the Amazon Kindle leather case, which I like better than other commercial cases. 

I think that the vast majority of KB members have their Kindles in skins and custom cases, at least from previous posts. There are some beautiful skins to use, but it's not for me.


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

I also prefer the clean, white look of the "naked" K2. No skin for me.

I usually read it in my M-Edge Platform case, it's thin and light enough for me to still hold it one-handed. Plus, I feel like, if I take it out, that will be the time it drops, so I just leave it in there pretty much at all times.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I have yet to see a Kindle in the wild that has a skin.  The only skinned e-readers I know of are either people here, or people I've pointed to DecalGirl's site.  My sister in law keeps her Kindle nekkid AND in the original basic black Amazon cover.  HORRORS!  

Seriously, I wouldn't have bothered skinning mine if I wasn't so distracted by the white frame while reading.  That, and I just find that white anything (plastic, leather, shirts, socks, whatever) tends to get dirty very quickly.  But a Kindle skin is not a necessity for most people, it's purely decoration--and there's nothing wrong with not wanting one.  I'd say leave it bare for a while and revisit the idea in a few weeks.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> My sister in law keeps her Kindle nekkid AND in the original basic black Amazon cover. HORRORS!


Wow, then I horrify you too.... as that is how mine is.


----------



## pacificd (Apr 24, 2010)

all natural baby!


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

My kindle is nekkid too. I've thought about getting a skin but I have yet to do it. Maybe I will one day. Maybe not.


----------



## Rebekah (Oct 9, 2009)

My Kindle is skinless and rests comfortably in a standard black Amazon cover.  I'm pretty gentle on electronics and I think I'd be distracted by a pretty skin.


----------



## cheeki (Nov 29, 2008)

Wellllllllllll,
I had a kindle 1 that someone sent me a burlwood skin for.......... I thought was pretty... Looked awesome in the Oberon "tree of life" cover... but..... I don't know if I would have left it on.... There is something about a skinless kindle...
my K1 died.... so I now have the K2 with a Oberon "(black) wild rose"cover..... I saw a skin that would look AWESOME...........
But..... I think I will stick with white (I think that the skins are a little distracting).


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

I do not have a skin on my Kindle.  I am not a skin kinda gal (none of my gadgets have them).


----------



## krystalspin (Apr 4, 2010)

I did not like the white.  I bought a (black, glossy, and) cheaper cover (two for $15ppd) on eBay before I discovered this forum and subsequently found DecalGirl.  

Now I'm waiting to put on my new DG in a dark matte picture-print (Stitching)... Very little of the picture shows in the frame, but a little does -- I'm hoping it doesn't distract me.  If it does I will go back to solid black but matte from DG.

I went with "Stitching" and not the solid at this time, because I also am skinning my netbook to match, and it is a blue Acer Aspire.  Don't tell my husband, but I do not actually like the blue!!!  Stitching has enough blue to go with the Acer, but is over-all black or dark gray.  Plus I am into fiber crafts like knitting and machine embroidery, and the picture is just fun.

I have lifted the corner of the cheaper skin and YUCK there is going to be a bunch of residue to clean off!  I hate to hurt anybody's business, but I can only recommend UrbanSkins if you're pretty sure you'll never want to take it off... I have TWO of them to clean off!


----------



## k2reader (May 5, 2010)

No skin for me. 

Holding the Kindle2 by itself made me nervous. Always afraid I'd squeeze it too hard or drop it. That's why I keep it in my Tuff-Luv cover. It's got padding so I'm not afraid to grip it.


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

Mine has no skin.  It is in a Javoedge flip case the skin wouldn't show anyway so it goes skinless.


----------



## zweible (Oct 18, 2009)

Skinless here..  BUT!  I keep it in a one gallon ziplock bag cut to fit so I can turn it on and off. (Kindle DX).  You can use the 5 way controller through it and its clear so you can read through it.  When it gets dirty..  into the kitchen for another baggie!

Zweible


----------



## SarahDF84 (Apr 28, 2010)

Mine is skinless so far, although I use the standard black Amazon cover. 

I want a skin for it, however, haven't been able to pick one out yet. I just can't decide!


----------



## Gayle (Aug 31, 2009)

I bought a skin for my K2 several months ago, but have never put it on.  I like that people can see that it's a Kindle.  However, I love my Oberon butterfly cover!


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

No skin here either. Never felt the need to skin anything, really. Not my laptop, or my phone, or my Kindle.


----------



## rocky mountain reader (Jul 8, 2009)

Haven't felt the need for a skin or fancy cover (although many of them are very attractive). My daughter has a very nice skin on hers, though.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

My K2 is skinless. I do have it in a white/translucent silicone sleeve to protect it somewhat from bumps and spills as I keep my K2 in a cover I made from a $5 journal I found at Michael's. 

I had ordered a Dark Burlwood skin for my Kindle before it was shipped but that skin was for a K1 and the Kindle shipped was a K2. That skin found a home with a K1 owner. By the time skins were available, I found that I preferred my Kindle skinless.  

I had not ordered a case from Amazon since the Kindle I ordered came with one. I did buy and receive a StrangeDog K1 case. When the K2 was announced, I decided to wait until I could see what was available. The StrangeDog case found a home with a coworker the week the K2 was announced. When my K2 arrived at the end of February 2009, I was going to be leaving on a business trip and needed a case. I sewed a holder for the K2, slipped it in the journal case, and have used it ever since.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

My DX is naked but I can't imagine my K2 without its skin... they look strange to me without them.  I kind of want one for my DX but there's so little there to cover and I haven't had time to design one.  I'm debating doing it still, but I just haven't been inspired by a design yet.  What I have on my K2 is just about perfect.  If it were ever ruined I'd have to get another made I like it so much.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I always feel that I need to keep my head down here when I say that I hate most of the skins.  There have been only one or two I thought were really pretty. (Think they were custom Hummingbirds and Butterflies) Such a waste of good money when you could use it for a couple of books.
I think my Kindle looks great without a skin!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I had my K2 skinless for several months and was quite happy with it, until I bought a DX. It was only when I compared the two that I could see how much the constant handling had affected the K2 - it was really grubby in comparison to the sparkling new DX and once I'd noticed it, it was very distracting.

About the same time I discovered Kindleboards and through reading the posts here, skins. It was the perfect answer and now both my Kindles are dressed in their skins - which don't seem to get dirty like the surface of the actual Kindle did. So it's not so much how it makes them look to me as simply a way to keep things clean.


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

I like 'em naked, too.


----------



## Anso (Jan 27, 2010)

I've never had a skin for my Kindle and at the moment (who knows if I change my mind in the future or not) it's not something that's even tempting me.


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

My Kindle 2 is in the buff.  I have it in the new Amazon Kindle 2 cover with the elastic strip and the amazonkindle smile leather tab.

I had the Coffee Break Decalgirl skin on it for four or five months, and then got tired of it and removed it.

Now I can see the amazonkindle smile logo and like it that way.  Being naked gives the Kindle 2 a sleek and clean look that I think is missing with a skin on it.

But if Amazon came out with a Kindle with a black housing, I would be fine with that as well.

Gene


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

For over a year my K2 lived naked in it's black Amazon cover.  And I was very happy.

Then I started noticing that I was straining to read just at night.  I didn't want to install the font hack, so I bought a DecalGirl black matte skin in the hopes it would help the screen contrast.  And I think it has.  But . . . if the 2.5 update improves the contrast, that skin very well may be gone.  The only thing that would make me decide to keep it would be the cleanliness issue.  Because overall I really like the simplicity of a naked Kindle.  And the plain Amazon cover.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

WOW!  I'm counting around 25 people so far! I'm naked too-in a beautiful black Noreve.  I had a skin, but it was distracting, for me at least. And with the skin, it just didn't look like a Kindle!!!


----------



## Robinelli (May 4, 2010)

I also like the logo at the top and I missed that when I had a skin on it. I love the Noreve cases. I think that's what I would get if I were in the market for a case. Right now I have the M-edge latitude case (in green) and it is just so functional! I love being able to run outside with it and put it in a bag and know it is protected. I bought the case as a temporary thing thinking I wouldn't like it at all. It has been growing on me though and I am really starting to like it. If I could afford a leather case though I think I'd get a Noreve.


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

Rie142 said:


> Mine has no skin. It is in a Javoedge flip case the skin wouldn't show anyway so it goes skinless.


Same here. I had a skin until I bought the JavoEdge case, but trashed it once the new case got here.


----------



## vsch (Mar 5, 2009)

No skin here and a dull Patagonia cover.  I have no interest in the skins.


----------



## dougmon (Feb 27, 2010)

Another vote for a non-skinned Kindle. It looks just fine to me without a skin. I do have an MEdge cover, though -- maybe that's why I think I don't need a skin.


----------



## vickir (Jan 14, 2009)

Mine is also nekkid and in the basic black cover. I guess some of us go au naturel! May break down someday and buy accessories.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I have a cover but no skin and no interest in getting a skin.  I love Tavar just the way he is.


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

I used to have a skin on mine, but found it too distracting.  Now Lola is in the buff, but always in one of my seven (yes, I know that's about 6 too many) covers.  I like the logo smiling at me in its cheeky way, and I tend to change covers depending on my mood, the season, etc...


----------



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

Wow, I didn't realize so many people didn't have a skin on their Kindle's.


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

At the moment, I prefer my Kindle nekkid. I do dress it appropriately in a cover when we go out. I've debated on getting a skin, but so far, I'm just as happy with what I have.

Btw, "I read my Kindle nekkid" would make an awesome bumper sticker!!


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

never had a skin


----------



## Gail K (Feb 26, 2010)

I like my Kindle _au natural_. I don't see the point in decorating it with a skin. I do have a cover on it for protection.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Sundog, my k1, arrived here on Halloween 2008.  Never have wanted to or felt the need to skin him (put it on).


----------



## lorax (Dec 31, 2009)

I don't have a skin. It's not something I would allow into my budget at the moment (I have a homemade case), but I'm not sure I would get a skin even if the budget allowed...I think they look too kitsch.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I have k1 and I never had a Skin on it. I do have a Oberon tree of life. 

I was thinking briefly of putting on a skin, but most look so distracting and too cutesy for my taste. I just don't see the need. I like the white and its easy to read. It blends in the backround and all I notice are the words in the book. 

If I had any designs on the frame my eyes would constantly go there. 

I just wipe it off sometimes with a moist microfiber cloth and thats it.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

K1 here with no skin and the original Amazon cover, which I like. 
Also, a Clorox Wipe, or Mr. Clean Magic Eraser will make your nekkid Kindle look spanking new!


----------



## raynsally (Jan 27, 2010)

Mine is in the buff. I bought the M-Edge for a carry case, because where I go, my Kindle goes. I am seeking someone to make me a soft quilted case with a zipper. That way I could wash it. I like the M-Edge but now I see a little mark on it. I bought the orange one. I can't stand stains or spots. I am so delighted with my Kindle I like to show it off.


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

Mandy said:


> Btw, "I read my Kindle nekkid" would make an awesome bumper sticker!!


LOL, this is so true!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I recently did a blog post on skins, for both my kindle and my mac book pro. It is certainly up to you but I am always amazed at how 
great my kindle looks (when I change skins) after over a year, even though I often read without a cover. So there is a practical aspect to skins. Also, I am sure they 
would have sent you the correct skin had you let them know right away...
http://www.piewacketblog.com/journal/2010/4/28/skin-it.html


----------



## mindreader (Oct 8, 2009)

There are so many beautiful skins.  And I really tried to like the ones I bought for my K1.  But in the end, my Kindle is happier "in the buff."


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

I love my skins


----------



## srmalloy (Mar 3, 2009)

As an (unfortunately pricey) alternative to a skin, if you're not happy with the base color, you can always go to a company like ColorWare and have your Kindle painted, with your choice of 46 different colors (in gloss or 'soft touch'), and being able to select different colors for the lower back, upper back, front, Prev Page button, left and right Page buttons, Home button, Menu button, cursor, cursor frame, and the keys. (You can see that you can wind up with quite a kaleidoscope).

The $199 cost (or $475 if you have them buy the Kindle and paint it, rather than your sending yours to them), at least to my mind, puts a custom paint job like that into the "when my pants acquire the scorch marks characteristic of the spontaneous combustion of large quantities of currency" category, though.


----------



## Robinelli (May 4, 2010)

I love seeing everyone else's skins. And I do like the idea of a skin. But I also like the simpleness of the nude kindle.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

I have considered a gel cover like they have on the wiimotes, but don't know if they make one.  For me that would not be for looks but rather for grip.  Otherwise I like to read mine in it's natural state.  I have a nice Oberon cover that I use if I take mine out of the  (carpeted) house.  I guess I wouldn't have any cover is I wasn't such a klutz.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Shastastan said:


> I have considered a gel cover like they have on the wiimotes, but don't know if they make one. For me that would not be for looks but rather for grip. Otherwise I like to read mine in it's natural state. I have a nice Oberon cover that I use if I take mine out of the (carpeted) house. I guess I wouldn't have any cover is I wasn't such a klutz.


The silicon cover I have on my K2 is like the one on the wiimotes. At least two companies make them. One kind covers the keyboard and the other doesn't. I have the one that doesen't in clear. I am thinking about getting the other kind in black. The extra grip and protection with small change in thickness and weight is nice.

EDIT: I can see and read the Amazon logo through the cover but the text for the side buttons is printer on the cover.


----------



## Kindle Convert (Nov 8, 2008)

My K2 is skinless and still in the original Amazon cover.  I altered the Amazon badge on the outside of the cover with a P-touch sticker, it now has my name on it, which makes people think it's a day planner.


----------



## Robin (Dec 11, 2008)

I didn't like the skin & took it off after a couple of weeks. I have one (starry night) on my iPhone which I like, but didn't like the kindleskin at all.


----------



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

I keep reading "the original cover". I had to buy Bella a cover when I bought her. They didn't have a cover for them. Maybe it was when they first came out.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

BlueEyedMum said:


> I keep reading "the original cover". I had to buy Bella a cover when I bought her. They didn't have a cover for them. Maybe it was when they first came out.


The K1's came with a cover, which many people did not like and could not wait to replace. I still use mine.


----------



## Edge (Mar 6, 2009)

The three K2's in our home are all nudists and all three have Amazon K2 covers. Believe it or not, the three of us K2 owners in the house can tell ours apart from each other by the difference in the grain of the leather. No joke!

Now THAT is love.


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

I never liked the skins I saw for phones, etc. before I got my Zelda.  So, I can see why others love a neked K2.  For the sake of keeping her clean, I looked around on Decal Girl (after lurking around here) and became a convert.  I originally thought I was going to get a solid color, maybe even a white, I found that there were some that I just loved.  Most I don't care for most, too busy, silly, weird, etc.  Now, if they ever contract to make those custom butterflies and dragonflies available for the rest of us, I would order in a heartbeat.  Those are the nicest ones I have seen anywhere.


----------



## Ferrd (May 6, 2010)

So far I have kept my K2 naked.  I'm thinking of getting a cover of some sort though, as my 4 year old has wandering fingers and has already asked a few times what my Kindle was.  I'm sure it's a matter of time before he decides to find out.  I hope he doesn't do what he did when he decided to see what my personal laptop was.  He ended up coming to me with a handful of keys and saying "daddy - FIX!".  Thank god he's not 2 anymore.


----------



## CarrieJo (Mar 24, 2010)

No skin here but I do have one, just no desire to put it on once it arrived.  She does sit pretty in my M-Edge prodigy cover.  I will never not have a cover again.  A week into it, she fell 6 inches, but landed just right on the corner and the screen cracked.  Now she'll always be in a protective cover.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

Rafael has a black silicone skin by Chaos.  I was definitely not interested in having a skin of any kind on my Kindle but could see smudges on it.  I am definitely not interested in a decorated skin but I do like the contrast that the black Chaos provides.  The Kindle and Chaos cover are both in an MEdge latitude cover, also black.  Since I carry Rafael everywhere with me, I felt I had to protect him.


----------



## miksicnarf (Mar 4, 2010)

I prefer skinless;I think I'd find a skin distracting. I bought my Kindle used and it came with a fuschia M-Edge cover which I like a lot, but if I had bought new I probably would have gotten a plain one from Amazon, as I'm kinda no-frills.

Kim


----------



## JennSpot (Feb 13, 2009)

No skin for my kindle - I think all of the colorful skins available are beautiful, but ultimately distracting also.  

My kindle lives in a neoprene sleeve when I am not reading it.  This way it fits easily into my medium sized handbag also.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Right now my Kindle is naked. I keep it in it's M-Edge Latitude cover. Do the DG skins leave a residue? I've seen some beatiful skins in other posts!


----------



## krystalspin (Apr 4, 2010)

DecalGirl skins are renowned for not leaving any residue.  Unfortunately, I bought UrbanSkins (from eBay) for my husband's and my K2i's  before finding this forum and learning about DG, and (now that I have DG skins waiting in the wings) I've peeled back a corner of my Urbanskin to see -- and it's going to leave patchy residue EVERYWHERE (arg!!).  I can only hope that it will come off with screen cleaner or *something* that I have (goo-gone?), that isn't destructive of the Kindle itself.

I hate to hurt the other skin businesses out there, but really -- I would stick to DecalGirl unless you've found a skin you like so well you know you'll never want to take it off... or you ask in the Accessories section of these Boards and get a first-person recommendation.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Wow, then I horrify you too.... as that is how mine is.


A NAKED Kindle in a BLACK TRENCH...Scandalous!!!!


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I like the simplicity of a naked Kindle, but I love the different combos I've seen. I will definately go with DecalGirl once I decide.


----------



## laa0325 (Feb 21, 2010)

I bought a plain black, matte skin because I thought it would help with contrast. It didn't and I don't like it so I removed it. I'll stick to plain white.


----------



## scottder (Jun 26, 2009)

My main reason for getting a skin was to have a darker background rather than white. I wish decalgirl would have had the matte option when I had ordered mine.

Scott


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a skin on my kindle, but my boyfriend doesn't (and thinks the skinless kindle looks the best!). He actually asked me yesterday why I put skins on _everything_: my phone, my kindle, my laptop, etc. I just like my stuff to look unique!


----------



## Robinelli (May 4, 2010)

I definitely plan to put a skin on my next laptop.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

I've been happily reading on my K1, skinless, with its original Amazon cover.

I did get a DecalGirl skin for my Sony 300, b/c I like to read it without its leather cover and felt better if it had some protection.  Also, it got scratched by my keys in my purse, even with the cover on.  This tempted me to look at skins for my Kindle as well, but I think I would miss its original look too much.

N


----------



## rzsiftyxoq (Apr 24, 2010)

well, skinless is different from cover-less right? not having a cover is unwise, you should protect a $259 portable device.


two points:
1. the kindle is not a device that necessarily benefits from looking unique. i read by myself. i can't imagine myself being in a personal situation where i'm around dozens of ppl with kindles. i wouldn't need it to look special

2. don't buy a skin that can bust up your kindle. be careful when you buy your skins


----------



## Bigal-sa (Mar 27, 2010)

No skin on my K2i as well - and I have the standard black leather Amazon overcoat (older style).


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

rzsiftyxoq said:


> 1. the kindle is not a device that necessarily benefits from looking unique. i read by myself. i can't imagine myself being in a personal situation where i'm around dozens of ppl with kindles. i wouldn't need it to look special


We have 3 kindles in the house already (with possibly more to come).


----------



## cjay (Apr 29, 2010)

I have a clear silicone skin on my kindle, and a Belkin black case. But other than that my kindle's nice and clear


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

No skin here, and my K2 never comes out of its M-Edge Go case.


----------



## Robinelli (May 4, 2010)

cjay said:


> I have a clear silicone skin on my kindle, and a Belkin black case. But other than that my kindle's nice and clear


How do you like the skin? Is it to protect against scratches?


----------



## cjay (Apr 29, 2010)

Robinelli said:


> How do you like the skin? Is it to protect against scratches?


I like the skin very much, it adds a little more protection in terms of the kindle slipping out of your hands, as well protecting it from scratches (except of course the parts that are not covered by the skin) It also adds a more grippy feeling where you can hold it, and not worry about having the kindle slipping out of your hands. And it's not overly too thick also, which still let's fit inside the Belkin Neoprene Case. The only drawback is that the silicon tends to attract lint/dust, but only to a minor degree. Anyway, attached some pictures to show what it looks like!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

I've counted over 60 people who have their Kindles in the buff....I know, I should be doing something other than counting naked Kindles! But this is a little piece of knowledge that you can wow your Kindle friends with!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I wanted to order a Kindle Chaos skin in black but see that their site is no longer taking orders.


----------



## idolguy (Dec 31, 2008)

Robinelli said:


> I am curious, how many people like the solid white kindle face? I had a skin that came in the wrong colors. I used it anyway and tried to like it. But ultimately I couldn't and I took it off and trashed it. My kindle has been naked since then and I am debating on getting another skin. I don't mind the white. I think it's nice. I do like the "flare" of a skin though. Thoughts on what you like?


I will slip my Kindle DX into the leather case when I'm not reading it for extra protection. I've found that reading it "bare" is the most comfortable way to use the device. I always kept my Kindle 1 in its case. I just find it easier to hold the device without anything enclosing it.


----------



## Robinelli (May 4, 2010)

mrskb said:


> I've counted over 60 people who have their Kindles in the buff....I know, I should be doing something other than counting naked Kindles! But this is a little piece of knowledge that you can wow your Kindle friends with!


 LOL!!


----------



## evpseeker (May 29, 2009)

Butt nekkid Kindle here too.   I keep it in a black, $17, no name cover that I bought on ebay a year ago.


----------



## rzsiftyxoq (Apr 24, 2010)

something tells me that the people who have the fancy skin and cover comboes are the ones who read the least.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

rzsiftyxoq said:


> something tells me that the people who have the fancy skin and cover comboes are the ones who read the least.


I disagree . . . .based on commentary from folks on this board over the last year and a half, I'd say there's absolutely no correlation. . . . .


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I disagree . . . .based on commentary from folks on this board over the last year and a half, I'd say there's absolutely no correlation. . . . .


I agree wholeheartedly with you, Ann. Everyone I know with a Kindle has hers skinned and covered beautifully, and all of us read voraciously. I, for one, would certainly use an unadorned Kindle, but I much prefer the skin (library in matte) and my beautiful Oberon (makes my Kindle feel like a leatherbound book) to the "nekkid" version. (I find the unskinned Kindle to be distracting because of the white border surrounding the screen, and I feel as if the e-ink "pops" more when contrasted against a skin. To each his own. I just don't see any supporting data for any conclusions about how much adorned vs. nekkid Kindles are read.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I disagree . . . .based on commentary from folks on this board over the last year and a half, I'd say there's absolutely no correlation. . . . .





Cindy416 said:


> I agree wholeheartedly with you, Ann. Everyone I know with a Kindle has hers skinned and covered beautifully, and all of us read voraciously. ... I find the unskinned Kindle to be distracting because of the white border surrounding the screen, and I feel as if the e-ink "pops" more when contrasted against a skin. ...


I agree as well. My Kindle is not skinned because I would find it distracting. I doubt there is any correlation between what we are distracted by, what we like, and how much we read.

EDIT: I would expect a correlation between level of distraction and reading done.  At least I do not read as much when I am distracted, even when I read in order to be distracted.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Annalog said:


> I agree as well. My Kindle is not skinned because I would find it distracting. I doubt there is any correlation between what we are distracted by, what we like, and how much we read.
> 
> EDIT: I would expect a correlation between level of distraction and reading done.  At least I do not read as much when I am distracted, even when I read in order to be distracted.


I thought a skin would be extremely distracting. Once I saw the Orient one on my daughter's Kindle (months before I got a Kindle), I was amazed at how easy it was on the eyes. Some of the available skins would probably distract me to the point that I wouldn't want to read as much, but I'd change skins if I had one that had that effect on me.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

idolguy said:


> I will slip my Kindle DX into the leather case when I'm not reading it for extra protection. I've found that reading it "bare" is the most comfortable way to use the device. I always kept my Kindle 1 in its case. I just find it easier to hold the device without anything enclosing it.


I like reading via the "light" version as well, but to keep it cleaner from my grimy mitts, I decided to get a decalgirl burlwood in the matte finish. I like the contrast of the dark brown with the screen. I also use the Belkin zipper cover and Oberon when I take it out of the house. I guess a variety of covers works better for me than just one. FWIW


----------



## ReconDelta (Jul 22, 2009)

Wearing a skin removes too much of of the sensation of touch between me and the Kindle.  I keep mine uncovered and am just extremely careful with where I use my Kindle.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

When I am reading, my Venizia skin becomes completely invisible to me.  I admire it when I open my beautiful Oberon cover to read, and again when I close the cover.  I don't find it distracting at all.


----------



## TimonofAthens (Sep 25, 2009)

I had thought about getting a skin in a dark tone to contrast the screen a bit better than the stark white plastic, but I'm now used to reading without one and don't know how distracting one might be to me now. I read my Kindle inside it's Marware flip case and actually just like the look of the case for now.


----------

